#ubuntu-my 2011-07-26
<star39_> Hi Guys,
<star39_> can a few ubuntu-my members willing to help me on this ? we need to seat down and meet and do the necessary things .. need to update and finish this a.s.a.p ..  
<star39_> *p/s: maybe i will remind again on this thursday meetup ..
<star39_> pls explain?
<hhadri> help on what @star?
<star39_> am wondering also
<star39_> email from fenris
<star39_> maybe others do know rhis
<hhadri> lolz. i just check my mail
<hhadri> what it is all about? 
<hhadri> i cant view the bugs report
<star39_> i see now re-approval ubuntu-my
<hhadri> i see
<star39_> i am not specialist in this
<star39_> others are better
<hhadri> what are the "necessary things"? if you dont mind. coz i never involve yet in this. 
<hhadri> + im not specialist either
<star39_> i have also no clue if this is not specialized; I guess some formalities toward Ubuntu central organizations
<star39_> specified 
<hhadri> does ejat on9 now? from the list he is. 
<star39_> email is from him; i guess he is online
<ejat> reporting .. 
<ejat> updating wiki pages .. for reapproval process
<star39_> wiki pages in local language u mean?
<ejat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/ApprovalApplication
<ejat> need to create for 2011
<ejat> u just reply to the mailinglist .. other members will reply to help ya :) 
<star39_> thanks nice to know
<ejat> also .. 
<ejat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/May2011 <-- we need to get something like this for our loco 
<ejat> montly report .. 
<star39_> last one is a typical secretary job
<ejat> if possible starting from January 2011
<ejat> whats our loco has done .. 
<ejat> yeah .. but we need to do it together :) … draft it first .. then write it on the wiki .. 
<star39_> to my perspective it might be efficient and effective whether one person together with "chairman" or "leader" is doing the secretary job
<star39_> remember some time ago there were polls in order to establish a registered NGO for Ubuntu.................since then nothing heard
<star39_> maybe it is a good thing to pick this up again and get organized; i am sure u can get support from other national ubuntu communities like Belanda
<hhadri> do we need re-approval every year?
<hhadri> im sorry, noob here
<meng> yes, ROS requires yearly renewal
<hhadri> i see
<meng> plus every year need to have AGM meetings to keep the persatuan alive
<meng> ejat: does Ubuntu still have live cd to pass out?
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-27
<mymypapit> fakap all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mymypapit> !wtf hyperair
<mymypapit> !wtf | hyperair
<lubotu2`> hyperair: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mymypapit> !wtf | Alterator
<lubotu2`> Alterator: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sweemeng__> ><
<wisevoyager> jom mian game, http://www.speed-dreams.org/
<wisevoyager> jom main game.. :D
<wisevoyager> http://www.speed-dreams.org/
<wisevoyager> quit
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-28
<kripkorn> yo
<ubuntu_____> assalammualaikum~
<ubuntu_____> dekat sini boleh cakap bahasa melayu?
<ubuntu_____> sesiapa kat sini tau macam mana nak betulkan grub..
<ubuntu_____> yang cuma detect memtest+ saje..
<ubuntu_____> tolong sangat2..
<ubuntu_____> semua tengah kecewa ke malaysia kalah agregat 4-6 dengan singapura...
<ubuntu_____> haha
<meng> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-29
<sweemeng> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udhd9fmOdCs
<laksa> awesome!
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-30
<SuMarDi> clear
<SuMarDi> eh silap window
<star39_> hello all
<fairuz> hello
<jemparing> anyone going to hwkl today?
#ubuntu-my 2011-07-31
<mypapit> fuck up all of you yo
<mypapit> especially ejat da muthafaka
<ejat> ?
<ejat> me ? :(
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-23
<excalibr> hello
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo. slmt ptg
<abe_min> hai
<whitehat> :3
<fairuz> yo ejat
<fairuz> apa bikin
<ejat> yo
<ejat> bro
<ejat> membaca .. + go through proposal 
<fairuz> oho berjaga sampai sahur ka ni
<ejat> tatau lagi .. 
<ejat> dah brape mlm berjaga 
<ejat> ingat malam nie nak tdo nyenyak la plak 
<fairuz> better tido.. kang tak efisien plak siang nanti :D
<fairuz> ejat: tak abis2 blank script kat group tu eh
<fairuz> =.=
<ejat> tu la pasal 
<fairuz> sape la yang rajin sangat tu
<ejat> skrang tgh "cuti"
<ejat> hebat sgt
<fairuz> lagi satu masalah dia, benda tu senang sgt nak buat
<fairuz> facebook tak tau lg ke pasal benda ni
<fairuz> lagi satu, aku berminat nak tau, in the nutshell, blank script tu buat apa.. sebab sekejap aku tgk blank terus wall, sekejap kluar 3 posts
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-25
<abemin> assalamualaikum,selamat pagi n selamat bekerja kwn2 :)
<fairuz> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-26
<fairuz> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-27
<shah`> ;]
<shah`> fb da fix pasal blank script tu
<fairuz> oho ye ke
<fairuz> patut la semlm down sebab maintainance
<fairuz> shah`: 
<shah`> da 2,3 ari da fb da fix
<shah`> sape yg post link sc blank kantoi
<shah`> semua org nampak
<shah`> hahahahaha
<fairuz> dia ada bg official annoucement ke pasal fix blank script tu?
<shah`> ada
<shah`> fb da bg dlm seminggu lepas
<shah`> tp fix bru 2,3 ari
<shah`> mohaa script
<shah`> da dekat seminggu lebih berleluasa
<fairuz> musim orang vacation sekarang ni. Develoepr tak ramai yang on site kot. tu yang lambat
<shah`> sampai aku plak di tuduh post blank script tu kat loco group
<fairuz> shah`: Ada link facebook announce pasal blank script ni? Tak jumpa plak link dia
<shah`> aku yg maklum pd group aku lak kena ban
<fairuz> Aku tengok list bug fixed hari rabu lepas punya, takde plak mention pasal benda ni
<shah`> sempat gak aku blank kan beberapa group
<fairuz> =.=  ko punya kerja la ni ye.. patut la kena ban
<shah`> blank tu x kacau server fb
<shah`> sbb tu x announce
<shah`> aku wat kat group lain
<shah`> cam murtad
<shah`> gay, lesbian etc
<shah`> bkn kat ubuntu loco team
<fairuz> tapi still kira bug
<shah`> lolz
<fairuz> (02:08:11 PM) fairuz: dia ada bg official annoucement ke pasal fix blank script tu?
<fairuz> (02:08:18 PM) shah`: ada
<fairuz> tadi ko kata ada, ni akta tak announce pulak
<fairuz> *kata
<fairuz> :)
<shah`> mmg ada..aku lupa da link nya
<shah`> ari tu ada yg post
<shah`> pasal announce tu
<penreturns> \o/
<shah`> announce pasal blank tu
<fairuz> yo penreturns
<shah`> pasal fix xde plak
<fairuz> aku cari kat official blog diorang takde plak
<fairuz> diorang ada website lain ke announce benda
<shah`> tu ko kena tanya pd www.fb.com/zuck
<fairuz> =.=
<shah`> ;]
<fairuz> apa bikin penreturns?
<penreturns> mata kecik
<penreturns> -..-
<penreturns> ngntokkk
<fairuz> keke
<shah`> tp bkn susah pun delete blank script tu
<shah`> lolz
<fairuz> makan banyak ka
<fairuz> shah`: Tapi menyusahkan orang
<fairuz> shah`: Tak kesah la senang ke susah
<shah`> yer..tp klau xde blank script tu mmg aku x tau pasal graph API ngan access token
<shah`> selama ni duk komen2 je
<shah`> x amik tau pasal tu
<penreturns> hehehhhee
<fairuz> shah`: graph API tu utk develoepr yg nak integrate FB dalam web app diorang
<shah`> [;
<shah`> yup
<fairuz> kalau ko bukan web developer, tak perlu tau pun
<shah`> tp kena amik tau gak
<penreturns> erm
<penreturns> xjugak
<shah`> supaya token kita x disalah guna
<penreturns> kalo pandai bkn tok web developer je
<penreturns> huhuhuhh
<penreturns> yeah btol
<shah`> camne nak connect SSL ke server ni erk?
<penreturns> huhuhuh
<shah`> ?
<shah`> camne?
<shah`> /whois erry
<penreturns> xreti
<shah`> emmm
<shah`> aku test jap
<penreturns> bole?
<shah`> <shah`> connect irc.freenode.net +6697
<shah`> <*status> Server [irc.freenode.net +6697] not found
<shah`> <shah`> connect irc.freenode.net:+6697
<shah`> <*status> Server [irc.freenode.net:+6697] not found
<shah`> <shah`> connect chat.freenode.net:+6697
<shah`> <*status> Server [chat.freenode.net:+6697] not found
<shah`> lolz
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> hehehehhe
<shah`> webpanel znc aku ni x leh edit server
<penreturns> hehehhe sy xpaham pon
<penreturns> hahahhaha
<shah`> ;]
<shah`> xpe..abaikan
<penreturns> hheheheheh
<penreturns> cukop ler pening layan ubuntu server
<penreturns> hahahhaha
<shah`> ooo
<shah`> best x?
<penreturns> pening la
<penreturns> 1st time 
<penreturns> ade la 10 kali format
<penreturns> hahhaha
<shah`> hahahaha
<shah`> jahanam klau camtu
<penreturns> kat vb
<shah`> ada bape pc kat umah ko?
<penreturns> hehhehehe
<penreturns> 1 je bro
<shah`> lappy?
<penreturns> main ni
<penreturns> render spec
<penreturns> 3d
<penreturns> kirer server gak ler
<shah`> pc tu jdkan  server erk?
<shah`> leh install bot eggdrop
<shah`> psyBNC
<shah`> znc
<shah`> etc
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> ni main
<penreturns> server kat virtualbox
<penreturns> xreti pon
<penreturns> setup email pon fail
<penreturns> hahhaha
<shah`> er
<penreturns> tu yg dok format je
<penreturns> sume pasal email
<shah`> evolution mail?
<shah`> xpe..try n error
<penreturns> imap
<penreturns> smtp
<penreturns> tah x paham
<penreturns> hahhaha
<shah`> tu kena tgk email apa ko guna
<shah`> POP3
<penreturns> yg ikot tutor
<shah`> lain email lain default semua tu
<penreturns> dovecot 
<penreturns> pastu ade ape tah lg
<penreturns> setup tu yg xjd2
<penreturns> hahaha
<penreturns> tu yg forum kejap on kejap tutup
<penreturns> hahhaha
<shah`> oh
<shah`> aku jarang layan forum
<shah`> lyn irc jek
<shah`> :P
<penreturns> hehehhee
<penreturns> pening ooo
<penreturns> sebaek la ble clone
<penreturns> so da siap sume
<penreturns> clone dulu
<penreturns> ape2 prob
<penreturns> import database je
<penreturns> huhuhuuh
<penreturns> kalo x
<penreturns> jenoh ler
<shahlinux> wew
<shahlinux> leh gak SSL connection
<penreturns> wahh
<penreturns> ajaa sket
<shahlinux> chat.freenode.net +6697
<shahlinux> +6697 = port SSL
<shahlinux> defaul port 6667-7000
<shah`> nice
<shah`> ;]
<penreturns> hehhe
<penreturns> + utk ape plak
<shah`> 175.142.174.240 = unify ?
<shah`> + utk guna port SSL
<shah`> default port 6667-7000
<penreturns> yup
 * shah` guna IPv6
<shah`> :P
<penreturns> wahh
<penreturns> xreti ler 
<penreturns> patot benombo berhuruf
<penreturns> hhehhehe
<shah`> IPv6 org nak ddos pun x reti
<shah`> biasa ipv4 je
<shah`> :P
<penreturns> hohohooh
<penreturns> kene cr ni
<penreturns> tp nanti tok server tuh ade prob x
<penreturns> sat sat
<penreturns> hmmm
<penreturns> risau prob je
<penreturns> huhuuhuh
<penreturns> shah`, 
<penreturns> kalo auto configure ble ke
<penreturns> IPv6 CONNECTION TYPE
<penreturns> Choose the mode to be used by the router to connect to the IPv6 Internet.
<penreturns> Enable IPv6 WAN Connection : 	  
<penreturns> My IPv6 Connection is : 	   
<shah`> malaysia support ke ipv6 ? ;D
<penreturns> aritu ejat wat
<penreturns> xpon tunnel ler
<shah`> ejat wat camne?
<shah`> server kampungchat x support ipv6
<shah`> ;[
<penreturns> xsure la
<penreturns> tp aritu die ade tunjuk
<penreturns> kalo x pon pakai ni je la kot
<penreturns> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<shah`> http://www.ghacks.net/2009/07/08/assign-ipv6-addresses-in-linux/
<penreturns> kacau sini yg risau ni
<penreturns>  /etc/network/interfaces
<penreturns> hehhehehe
<shah`> hahahahaa
<shah`> silap2 jahanam
<penreturns> haa tau xpe
<penreturns> kalo xde server berani la nk test2
<penreturns> hehehehe
<penreturns> xpe nanti setup vm baru
<penreturns> ble kot
<penreturns> hehehhee
<fairuz> ngantok plak
<shah`> awal lg
<fairuz> tu ler
<fairuz> kat opis lg ni, keke
<fairuz> tersengguk2 depan pc
<fairuz> tgh nak fix bug ftrace
<shah`> ooo
<shah`> ok la tu
<shah`> wat OT
<shah`> :P
<shah`> wb adlan
<excalibr> fairuz: ko kat fr ke
<fairuz> excalibr: aah
<excalibr> oic. dah berapa lama dah dok sana
<shah`> pakai euro erk fr?
<excalibr> dahsyat ah fairuz
<fairuz> excalibr: dasyat ape nye.. keja punya pasal je
<fairuz> dah dekat 6 taun
<fairuz> shah`: aa
<shah`> gaji besar ke duk sana?
<shah`> bape euro sebulan?
<fairuz> cukup2 makan ja
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> jadi kuli
<excalibr> shah`: soal gaji ni sensitip sket..xleh tanya direct2 lol
 * shah` pun kuli
<shah`> hahahaha
<shah`> ala..bkn kenal pun
<shah`> sbb tu x malu nak tanya
<shah`> gaji aku pakai dolar je
<shah`> euro jatuh skrg erk?
<fairuz> ntah aa lama tak cek
<shah`> erk
<fairuz> buat apa nak cek, bukan aku tukar duit hari2 lele
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> time balik mesia ade la cek
<excalibr> camna boleh sangkut kat sana fairuz..dulu mmg stadi kat sana ke
<fairuz> excalibr: aah
<fairuz> buat master kat sini, pastu alang2 orang offer keja kat tempat aku buat praktikal
<excalibr> perghh
<fairuz> amik je la rezeki
<shah`> rezeki la tu
<shah`> hehe
<shah`> untungla dpt keje oversea
<fairuz> aku prefer keja kat mesia lg
<shah`> taraf idup sana tinggi erk?
<fairuz> tinggi le jugak, lagi2 area aku ni tempat pelancong.. mahal jugak barang2 dia
<excalibr> fairuz: bukan ke biasanya org stadi engineering je gi fr..
<fairuz> excalibr: aah aku mmg engineering pun
<excalibr> oo tapi stuck dlm line it?
<fairuz> excalibr: takde la
<fairuz> aku bukan it pun
<excalibr> sbb im under impression ko buat soft engineering lol
<fairuz> aku electronics major dalam embedded system
<fairuz> so ada kaitan ngan soft engineering jugak la
<fairuz> tapi more to kernel, system etc
<excalibr> ahh
<shah`> ooo
<fairuz> boleh mengaku programmer gak la haha
<excalibr> best la ko..aku tak pernah jejak kaki pon kat oversea haha
<fairuz> excalibr: ada rezeki lebih nanti boleh le jalan2
<fairuz> seronok jugak kalau dapat jalan2 oversea ni, tukar angin sket
<fairuz> mmg lain lagi segi orang / suasana / persekitaran / makanan
<EggDrops> Hi! #ubuntu-my has been sucessfully added to Channel- Database by shah`.
 * excalibr rasa fairuz ni top scorer spm yg dpt sponsor jpa/mara dulu :)
<shah`> !rehash
<fairuz> excalibr: keke bukan top scorer pun sebenarnye. Tak tau mcm mana nasib dapat.
<shah`> !restart
<fairuz> kat kelas dulu pun asyik dpat nombor last2 je
<excalibr> ex mrsm ke
<fairuz> scp
<fairuz> sbp
<shah`> !ccs +ping
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.607 seconds from shah`
<excalibr> lubotu2: kena flood?
<shah`> x kot
<shah`> dia detect char !
<fairuz> aku balik dulu, balik awal sikit hari ni
<shah`> ok fairuz
<shah`> sana da berbuka ke?
<shah`> aku lg 1 jam stgh berbuka ;[
<excalibr> org kata puasa masa winter kat sana tak rasa lapar pun
<excalibr> ye ke
<shah`> er
<shah`> masa winter lg kuat mkn
<shah`> lg cepat lapar
<shah`> air mandi cam air dlm peti ais
<shah`> aku mandi 10 saat je klau heater rosak
<shah`> =.=''
<excalibr> haha
<shah`> cuma siang pendek
<shah`> drpd mlm
<shah`> skrg ni summer..siang panjang
<shah`> subuh kul 4 lebih maghrib  kul 8 mlm lebih
<excalibr> klu siang pjg maknanya pkl 6pg tu dah cerah cam pkl 8-9pg kat sini ke
<shah`> yup
<shah`> time winter..kul 4 stgh da maghrib
<shah`> isyak kul 6
<excalibr> jauhnya beza
<shah`> tu la
<shah`> time winter 6 jam lewat dr malaysia
<shah`> time summer 5 jam lewat
<shah`> ada time kena ejas2 jam
<shah`> klau kat laptop tu da set automatic akan tukar
<excalibr> yg daylight saving tu ke
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 2.821 seconds from shah`
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-28
<shah`> ;]
<excalibr> :)
<excalibr> jelly betul la dgn org kansas
<shah`> nape jelly?
<shah`> nape x nata de coco?
<excalibr> lol
<excalibr> jealous diorang dpt google fiber :p
<shah`> hehehe
<excalibr> bkn 5, bukan 10 tapi 1000mbit
<shah`> ;]
<shah`> lepas ni mintak la keje ka kansas
<excalibr> helo
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-29
<shahlinux> hello
<shahlinux> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.342 seconds from shahlinux
<shahlinux> wb ejat
<ejat> tq .. 
<ejat> brb .. 
<excalibr> helo
<excalibr> helo
<mypapit> ejat, 
<mypapit> ejat, 
<mypapit> ejat, 
<ejat> yups
<ejat> wuzzup
<ejat> bos
<mypapit> ejat, oo ada rupanya
<mypapit> ejat, kat mana tu?
<ejat> kt umah pakaq
<mypapit> ejat, buat apa kat rmh dia?
<ejat> dari semlm 
<ejat> lepaking 
<shah`> salam
<ejat> wkend .. 
<mypapit> wow
<ejat> layan Maxis fiber
<mypapit> saturday nite fever betul
<ejat> shah` : wsalam 
<mypapit> ejat, power tak maxis fiber?
<ejat> mypapit : ontah la .. 
<ejat> torrent mantap
<ejat> ahaks 
<mypapit> ejat, berapa laju?
<mypapit> ejat, torrent tu berapa laju?
<ejat> 10M upload / dload
<ejat> torrent dpt 1M
<mypapit> ejat, wow... berapa minit dah boleh tgk tv series
<ejat> mypapit : yeah 
<mypapit> ejat, mmg dia subscribe sendiri ke
<ejat> i pun ingat nak racun my dad .. tukar or kalau i ade duit lebih nak subscribe kat umah gak 
<mypapit> Linux mypapit-desktop 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 14:25:57 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ejat> mypapit ; haah 
<mypapit>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<mypapit> Mem:         11943       3629       8313          0        379       1252
<mypapit> -/+ buffers/cache:       1997       9945
<mypapit> Swap:         4028          0       4028
<mypapit> ejat, u better sub, rugi duk kl kalau tak sub
<ejat> tu dia 
<ejat> tokey fiber sampai 
<mypapit> wtf MyAzhax dah masuk
<MyAzhax> hoh
<MyAzhax> hihi
<mypapit> wtf wtf....
<MyAzhax> satgi depa nak balik aku cas la sorang RM15
<ejat> mypapit: OS x up lagi ? 
<ejat> MyAzhax skrang sifu OS
<MyAzhax> ingat main maxis pree2 ka
<mypapit> ejat, aku stuck lps tu aku smbg buat coding android
<mypapit> ejat, hahahaha
<ejat> mypapit : stuck ? 
<ejat> kasi la i remote 
<ejat> :) 
<ejat> i pun belajaq ngn sifu master MyAzhax 
<MyAzhax> apa lagi, kasi park openstack.my kat cloud la bro
<MyAzhax> hihi
<MyAzhax> nasib baik ade "toy" kat opis aku, boleh la bermain2
<ejat> hpcloud ? rackspace ? amazon ? 
<ejat> huhu 
<MyAzhax> nama pun cloud, kasi taruk 3 tempat tu hihihi
<ejat> pergh .. yang nak xs dari MY je pun
<ejat> bukan load tinggi pun 
<ejat> juju deploy wordpress
<ejat> juju deploy mysql
<ejat> juju add-relation mysql wordpress
<ejat> juju deploy ha-proxy
<ejat> juju add-relation ha-proxy wordpress
<ejat> juju expose ha-proxy .. 
<ejat> DONE !!! 
<mypapit> wowow
<mypapit> hahaha
<ejat> mana plak sifu mypapit n sifu MyAzhax  nie 
<mypapit> sux sux b00m
<ejat> so ade 3 instance running 
<ejat> proxy .. web app .. db 
<ejat> da abis torrent +-3GB less than hour
<ejat> huhu
<mypapit> ejat, u torent apa tu
<ejat> cite malay yg x g tgk wayang
<ejat> ahaks
<ejat> baik giler
<ejat> jidin sengal
<ejat> jiwa taiko
<ejat> x janda2ku gangster
<ejat> ahaks
<ejat> 8 jam
<mypapit> ooo
<mypapit> hehe
<ejat> mypapit : x sudi bg i remote ke ? huhu 
<ejat> hu pakai manual csscorp tu ja 
<ejat> utk all in one 
<mypapit> ya ya
<ejat> tp compute node u satu jerk la 
<mypapit> i akan bagi remote ni
<mypapit> ejat, sudi2
<mypapit> ye ye
<mypapit> tu la 1 node je
<mypapit> :(
<ejat> melainkan u ade machine lain nak jdkan another compute note 
<ejat> node*
<mypapit> xde dah
<ejat> huhu
<mypapit> ni workstation rumah
<mypapit> kalau tmpt kerja tu lain cerita
<ejat> :P
 * shah` away berbuka puasa..salam
<excalibr> sila sila
<ejat> mypapit : mahaguru MyAzhax tnye ade problem kat mana
<MyAzhax> huh?
<mypapit> ejat, masa nak setup tu
<mypapit> ada prob
<mypapit> tp lepas tu aku terus smbg coding android
<mypapit> he he
<ejat> dont worry yoda AQ ade
<MyAzhax> yada yada
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-22
 * ejat pokes fairuz
<ejat> elo any body home ? 
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-25
<faizul> hi hyperair 
<hyperair> hey
<hyperair> up os late?
<hyperair> so*
<faizul> ya
<faizul> waiting for sahur time
<faizul> where are you? .sg?
<faizul> !seen keropok 
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<faizul> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<faizul> !help help
<faizul> !kick
<keropok> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<keropok> pong!
 * ejat pokes mypapit 
<ejat> wt ... dah sahur ? 
<mypapit> ejat, sejak pukul 4 td dah sahur
<ejat> owh okie .. 
<mypapit> ejat, haha apa cer ?
<ejat> mypapit, u ade xtra devices ? 
<mypapit> ejat, lama dah x nampak ko
<ejat> dah pernah try phablet ? 
<mypapit> ejat, extra device like?
<ejat> nexus ke ape ke 
<mypapit> ejat, phablet? aku x beli phablet.. tp pernah try
<mypapit> ejat, aku pakai nexus
<mypapit> ejat, aku ada tab
<ejat> btw ... mosc 2013 x di invite jadi speaker ? 
<mypapit> ejat, oo mosc tak perlu tunggu aku invite, tp aku kena volunteer
<ejat> u kan mobile2 nie 
<mypapit> ejat, aku rs aku kena contribute lebih sikit la, sblm jd speaker
<ejat> such as ? 
<ejat> aku yang dah lama x bercakap nie .. 
<ejat> mau gile babas nervous ... 
<mypapit> ejat, maybe kalau2 aku ada bahan baru atau idea baru
<mypapit> ejat, u nak bg talk psl apa?
<mypapit> ejat, topic?
<ejat> itu la dari minggu lepas duk mikir ... 
<mypapit> ejat, aku kalau ada pun topic, kira agak outdated, perlu ada contrib baru..
<ejat> From Community to Enterprise :p
<mypapit> ejat, sbb tu la aku x volunteer
<mypapit> ejat, ok la tu
<mypapit> ejat, camna pojek lain?
<mypapit> ejat, lama x dgr update ko
<ejat> mosc tahun nie focus mobile 
<ejat> update yang mcm mana tu ? 
<mypapit> ejat, update pojek2 terbaru la
<mypapit> ejat, update cerita2 lain ke
<ejat> nie baru sentuh balik saucy 
<mypapit> ejat, oo ic
<ejat> semlm install then terfakap .. then nasib baik leh recover
<mypapit> ejat, ic nsb baik jgk
<ejat> saucy dalam vm .. raring native .. 
<ejat> nak pakai native .. tgk mini-display to vga not working .. 
<ejat> tp*
<ejat> melainkan .. kena cari usb to vga @ usb to hdmi 
<ejat> ubuntu touch .... ubuntu edge
<ejat> i wish i ade $$$$ leh beli 
<mypapit> ejat, i pun 
<mypapit> ejat, huhu
<mypapit> ejat, ada $$ boleh la invest utk RnD
<ejat> yeszaaaa
<ejat> tp waktu mosc tu u turun kl ? 
<mypapit> ejat, i akan usahakan
<mypapit> :)
<mypapit> ejat, lama dah i x turun kl n meet the folks
<ejat> kalau u ade .. bleh pakai gadget u utk flash sementara waktu 
<ejat> utk kat both .. 
<ejat> u ade cable device to hdmi ? 
<mypapit> ejat, i beli kat lelong
<mypapit> ejat, device utk tab la
<ejat> 0/
<mypapit> ejat, oo flash ubuntu touch kat nexus ke?
<mypapit> ejat, oo ok ok
<ejat> ya ya 
<mypapit> nexus rawks
<ejat> :)
<mypapit> mmg totally devel gadget
<mypapit> i x tolak pn nexus tu, sbb ada value devel
<ejat> owh .. 
<mypapit> lps tu i rs device plg open sekali kat market, mmg nexus device
<ejat> dah berzaman x de meetup @ lepaking ... 
<ejat> hadoi ... 
<mypapit> ejat, haah, tu la.. i perasan u snyp2 je skrg ni
<ejat> OS pun x pernah ade lagi tu 
<mypapit> ejat, tu yg i saspek u mesti tgh tumpu kpd personal agenda
<ejat> u kan co founder my osug 
<ejat> personal ? 
<ejat> cari duit nak idup 
<mypapit> ejat, haah.. sbb x smpt nak buat meetup2 ni
<mypapit> ejat, ooo
<ejat> x berjaya2 lagi .. 
<mypapit> ejat, i pn kalau boleh nak buat online start up jgk
<mypapit> ejat, huhu
<ejat> online ? wow 
<mypapit> ejat, cuba kecik2.. kalau dah ok.. baru i nak apply loan
<ejat> tudia .. 
<faizul> ic ic
<mypapit> mcm piju xpa
<mypapit> piju dah kaya
<mypapit> tgk2
<mypapit> ice cream
<mypapit> pizza hut
<mypapit> sahur td pun nmpak mewah jgk
<ejat> i sahur makan ubat jerk ... 
<ejat> :(
<mypapit> tu la
<mypapit> <<-- minum air sejuk saja
<mypapit> serious shit
<ejat> same la ... 
<mypapit> xdak sapa sponsor ataupunblanja
<faizul> hi keropok 
<mypapit> mmg hebat
 * ejat same la kite
<mypapit> planning berbuka kat kl
<mypapit> mkn luar utk berbuka
<mypapit> power piju
<mypapit> mkn kat suraya
<mypapit> kalau gred tak naik thn ni, mmg xde dah support for piju kot
<mypapit> sbb tgk2 mcm dah ok dah piju ni
<mypapit> bini pn ada
<mypapit> confirm dah
<mypapit> hahahaha
<faizul> kimak
<faizul> mana keropok ni?
<mypapit> sbb dah mewah
<keropok> subuh wei
<keropok> pagi jumaat ni
<faizul> oit keporok
<faizul> mana ni?
<keropok> sujud sejadah
<keropok> lipat sejadah
<faizul> sponsor baju kat mypapit selai
<keropok> baju pe
<keropok> pagoda ka
<faizul> mypapit: bila hg nak mai sini?
<mypapit> faizul, tgk la
<mypapit> faizul, $$ xdak
<faizul> aik??
<keropok> tunggu piju buat openhouse raya la
<keropok> agak agak bila tuh piju
<mypapit> keropok, mungkin la.. tu pun kalau ada rezeki
<keropok> rezeki ada jgn bimbang
<keropok> usaha jer, tgk piju
<mypapit> keropok, tu la
<mypapit> keropok, piju ok.. 
<keropok> dah senang skang mkn pun mewah
<mypapit> keropok, ya.. kira ok la piju skrg
<keropok> ari ari post makanan kat fb
<mypapit> keropok, rsnya nak mcm piju tu lmbat sikit la, mungkin kena usaha lg
<mypapit> keropok, harap2 hujung tahun ni dpt dimurahkan rezeki la.. amin
<keropok> mypapit: amin jugak
<mypapit> :D
<faizul> hg kenai ka keropok ni ?
<keropok> mypapit: semoga dipermudahkan mcm piju
<keropok> faizul: takyah kenai la bukan retis
<keropok> faizul: petik gitar pun gagal, hang lain la piju
<keropok> retis ada keek
<faizul> berup
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-26
<fairuz> woot mypapit
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-27
<keropok> salam ppl
#ubuntu-my 2014-07-24
<lolx> hai
#ubuntu-my 2015-07-22
<najmi> test
#ubuntu-my 2016-07-26
<mypapit> hmmmm
#ubuntu-my 2016-07-27
 * ejat pokes mypapit
<ejat> dah upgrade OTA 12 ?
#ubuntu-my 2016-07-28
<shah> ;]
 * ejat pokes shah
 * repeater_my poke ejat 
<mypapit> haha
 * ejat elak
<mypapit> wtf ejat 
<mypapit> ejat, baru online irc
 * ejat pokes udienz
<ejat> mypapit: u duk tunggu ke 
<ejat> sms kan ade
<mypapit> hmm
<mypapit> haaa
<mypapit> buat apa ni x tido lg, ejat ?
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-24
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Bagus ke ni
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> 😆
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Saja nyakat
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Dgr cerita clear linux lagi bagus.
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> 😜😜😁😁
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ada projek apa y'all dgn Ubuntu lately
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-25
<UbuntuMY> <ahazaril> As salam tuan2 sekali..macam mana nak tukar password hash ke text..saya try xboleh
<UbuntuMY> <ahazaril> eKutub Khanah:  PasswordHash=7f430392259933ec295ca78d4c531e7d2d3bde58  ; PasswordSalt=dbe696608ac81374
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> setahu saya hash tak boleh di tukar ke text asal
<UbuntuMY> <ahazaril> Ohh macam tu
<UbuntuMY> <ahazaril> Tq tuan
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @najmiep, Apa maksud Kang...
<UbuntuMY> <Meooowww> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/debian-without-systemd-devuan/  Still thinking systemd is better
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @najmiep, aiseh ejat dah tentu projek mega punye.. orang lain la jawab 😆
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> bukan macam tu maksud sy tuan ..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> sy ingatkan .. projek = meetup ke .. hackhaton ker ... install fest ker
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> itu yg sy faham .. kalau sy salah faham .. maafkan sy ya kang
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 👍😁
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-26
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @myfenris there's someone need a help in migration project and I'll pass your contact sir
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> Ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> IzzFa was added by: IzzFa
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> wow
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @najmiep, OK tq kang...
<UbuntuMY> KobraMoayyeri was added by: KobraMoayyeri
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> Fwd from Linuxgram 🐧: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS Released, Download Links & Details Inside - OMG! Ubuntu!  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-release
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-27
<UbuntuMY> yangtahujetahu was added by: yangtahujetahu
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> https://debconf18.debconf.org/
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-28
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> Assalamualaikum semua, Nak mintak tolong beri nasihat sikit dekat saya pasal career growth, mungkin dekat sini ada SysAdmin, Network engineering, Server engineering, technician etc. Apa skill yang boleh increase employment rate kita, mcm cert ka.
<UbuntuMY> <Mr jun> @zuannazri, Lpi
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @zuannazri, Internship hujung sem/contribute opensource project/blogging on open source/ freelance job.
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> @Mr jun, Lpi tu cert ke?
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> @ak47suk1, Tq tuan, Boleh saya tau mcm mana kalau saya nak contribute untuk open source.
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Linux Professional Institute |  https://www.lpi.org/
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> 👆 lpi
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @zuannazri, jangan fokus cert dulu. fokus skill dulu. cert tu lepas skill dah mantap.
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @Sharuzzaman, Setuju
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Akan jadi mudah utk ambil cert bila dah mahir
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> skill apa nak fokus? boleh tengok dalam sillabus certification macam LPI tu
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> contoh: dah mahir setup Apache web server tanpa tengok guide kat Digital Ocean?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> dah boleh setup satu mail server dengan bantuan documentation?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> dah boleh setup DNS guna Bind atau MaraDNS dengan hanya tengok documentation?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> try buat semua tu dulu, baru fikir nak ambik cert
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> @Piye926, tq bro..
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> @Sharuzzaman, Terima kasih tuan, sangat membantu ...
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> first project saya masa mula belajar Linux dulu adalah Icecast streaming server dalam LAN
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> lepas tu buat Internet gateway untuk sharing internet dialup kepada LAN
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> lepas tu baru explore macam web server, mail server, dns server, mysql server, ntp server
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> Possible tak tuan untuk saya simulate semua tu dalam kvm atau VPS..
<UbuntuMY> <Zola082> @Apogeek, Kat mna nie...
<UbuntuMY> <Zola082> Nk joint jgk...
<UbuntuMY> <Zola082> Selamat Datang ke group Telegram:  Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team  Anda boleh berbincang dan bersembang mengenai Ubuntu dan aktiviti Ubuntu LoCo Team di sini. Anda juga boleh bertanya soalan newbies di sini.  Tiada peraturan khusus dalam group ini. Hanya peraturan sosial yang umum seperti:  - Sama-sama menjaga tatasusila perbualan agar tidak mewujudkan pergaduhan/perbalahan.  - Jangan tanya untuk bertanya. Sila ajukan terus soalan anda dengan
<UbuntuMY> ringkas dan mudah agar boleh dijawab oleh senior2 yang berkelapangan dalam group ini.  - Sabar. Kami tidak dibayar untuk menjawab soalan anda. Oleh itu, mohon bersabar jika soalan anda lambat dijawab.  - Search. Jika anda rasakan soalan newbies anda mungkin pernah dijawab dalam group ini. Anda boleh juga guna fungsi search dulu sebelum bertanya.  Invite Link:   https://t.me/ubuntumalaysia  Upcoming Activities:  1. Ubuntu Lepaking - (TBA @myfenris)  2.
<UbuntuMY> Ubuntu InstallFest - (TBA @mauisabily)  3. Kelas Ubuntu untuk Pengguna Baru - (TBA - sila enroll nama jika berminat)  Kelas Ubuntu untuk Pengguna Baru (Ubuntu Classroom For Newbies)  Siapa newbies kat sini nak masuk kelas asas? Sila masukkan nama:  1. @mohdsanusisaari   2. @harisfazillah  3. @zola  ---------  Topik cadangan kelas asas  Proposed by APOGEE  Tajuk Kelas: Ubuntu Untuk Pengguna Baru. (Ubuntu For Newbies)  Pengajar: (akan dikemaskini)  Topik: 
<UbuntuMY> 1. Pengenalan Ubuntu  2. Perkakasan Asas  - Desktop  - Laptop  - Pelayan ( intro asas je... sebab kelas newbie)  3. Pemasangan Ubuntu  - Muat Turun   - Backup  - Dual Boot  - Format  - Install  - Update  4. Penggunaan Ubuntu  - untuk melayari internet  - untuk menulis/menaip/mencetak dokumen (word, spreadsheet)  - untuk persembahan (presentation)  - untuk tonton video  - untuk dengar lagu  - untuk edit video (pengenalan)  - untuk edit lagu (pengenalan)  -
<UbuntuMY> untuk edit grafik (pengenalan)  - untuk bangunkan sistem maklumat (pengenalan)  - untuk bermain video game (pengenalan)  - untuk ______ (newbies sila tambah)  5. Kemana Seterusnya?  - Open Source  - Contribution
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @zuannazri, possible je. untuk dalam LAN boleh pakai virtualbox, untuk internet macam DNS pakai je VPS yang murah-murah
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> @Zola082, menarik..
<UbuntuMY> <zuannazri> @Sharuzzaman, tq tuan.. akan diusahakan..
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @zuannazri, Alternatif kepada LPI: https://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification/
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-29
<UbuntuMY> <Ikmal> Basically... semua buleh buat internally tanpa beli... pakai kvm pon buleh
<UbuntuMY> <Ikmal> Dns guna internal ip pon buleh...
<UbuntuMY> <Ikmal> Utk learning dah cukup... 😊
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @Ikmal, Boleh, tapi tak sama feeling dan function nya
<UbuntuMY> <harisfazillah> @Zola082, Bila nak buat kelas asas?
#ubuntu-my 2019-07-25
<faizul> hi ejat 
